# Lussin



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Built in Germany 1959 as PARTULA with her sister PALLIUM, for Br. Shell Tankers, she became the Italian tk.LUSSIN in 1981 ,when PALLIUM was scrapped.
Seen at La Spezia 1984 laid up few time before going to demolition as USSI.


----------

